
Man, 30, Dies After Attending a ‘Covid Party,’ Texas Hospital Reports - gigama
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/12/us/30-year-old-covid-party-death.html
======
gigama
"It doesn't discriminate and none of us are invincible," Appleby said. "I
don't want to be an alarmist, and we're just trying to share some real-world
examples to help our community realize that this virus is very serious and can
spread easily. In fact, the positivity rate has jumped to 22 percent."

[1] [https://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/i-thought-this-
was-a-...](https://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/i-thought-this-was-a-hoax-
patient-in-their-30s-dies-after-attending-covid-party)

